
Analysis confirms Buffett's conclusion that stocks are now cheap - ksvs
http://money.cnn.com/2008/10/16/magazines/fortune/investing/yuval_investing.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2008101615
======
JoelSutherland
Data is found to confirm a theory. News at 11.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias>

